# irrigation system for new lawn



## axescot (11 mo ago)

I am looking to seed a new lawn and need to update the irrigation system. I am planning to use the Hunter MP Rotator heads. My first question is that there are corner heads and left/right strips. I was wondering when to use these. I have a fairly small area for grass (about 1500 sq ft), however I have a tree in the middle (see pic). Would using a strip around this tree be good? Would using a corner head be better rather than an MP1000-90?



My second question is what are your thoughts about this irrigation layout? Ignore the sprinkler head model numbers since they are specific to the layout tool.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think you should keep the square pattern you have. That leaves a small rectangle area. I think you should use MP strips on that area and use a different zone so you could control the duration independent of the rest.


----------



## axescot (11 mo ago)

g-man said:


> I think you should keep the square pattern you have. That leaves a small rectangle area. I think you should use MP strips on that area and use a different zone so you could control the duration independent of the rest.


Thanks g-man. That makes sense. Would sprinklers in the middle of the lawn break if someone steps on it (i.e. kids running/playing)? Also, would you use 2 rectangular strips or just one?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If installed correctly, you can drive a car over them. Golf cars drive over them all the time.

You should use 2 corner strips at each opposing corner for even distribution.


----------



## axescot (11 mo ago)

g-man said:


> If installed correctly, you can drive a car over them. Golf cars drive over them all the time.
> 
> You should use 2 corner strips at each opposing corner for even distribution.


What do you mean if installed right? What should I look for? Would installing a swing joint help?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Irrigation tutorials website seems to be down again. They have a nice description. But yes swing joint should do it.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Swing joints will help prevent damage from driving/walking on the heads, but I prefer funny pipe.


----------



## axescot (11 mo ago)

g-man said:


> Irrigation tutorials website seems to be down again. They have a nice description. But yes swing joint should do it.





bernstem said:


> Swing joints will help prevent damage from driving/walking on the heads, but I prefer funny pipe.


Thanks both for the responses. Do you put a swing joint or funny pipe for all the sprinkler heads or just those in the middle?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I use funny pipe. It make the install and any height adjustment easier.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

axescot said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Irrigation tutorials website seems to be down again. They have a nice description. But yes swing joint should do it.
> ...


All heads get funny pipe. Murphy's law dictates the heads you don't use it on will need it.


----------



## axescot (11 mo ago)

g-man said:


> I use funny pipe. It make the install and any height adjustment easier.





bernstem said:


> All heads get funny pipe. Murphy's law dictates the heads you don't use it on will need it.


Thanks again for the responses. Is 2-3 feet of funny pipe per sprinkler head enough? Or do you use more?

Also, how would you divide the zones? I have 4 to work with and this is what I was thinking. (You'll notice the layout is a little different than before because I went back re-measured and noticed that the corner is more of a triangle rather than a curve.) The left hand side is using eight MP-1000 and the top right hand side is using six MP2000.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

http://web.archive.org/web/20220130060636/https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/landscape-sprinkler-system-design-tutorial/


----------



## axescot (11 mo ago)

g-man said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20220130060636/https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/landscape-sprinkler-system-design-tutorial/


Thanks for the link, g-man. After going through the sprinkler tutorial, I am on the right track with placement and zones. I also am setting up drip system in a couple places and will be going through the drip system tutorial as well! One question I had, my wife and I have been talking about what to do with a small section of the backyard (see purple square in below pic). Right above that and to the left of zone 1 is a playhouse for the kids. One option we were thinking about is making it grass to keep it soft since it is close to the playhouse. Since it is square, I was thinking about putting another corner strip and putting it on zone 4. But then when I read the tutorial, it said shaded and sunny areas should not be mixed. The purple square gets sun throughout the day, whereas the green square is shaded. Do you guys have any advice for this area? Here are some options I was thinking about:

1) Keep is on zone 4 and supplement with a hose sprinkler
2)Put it completely on a hose sprinkler
3)Drip irrigate this area as well 
4) Use sand (not totally fond of this idea since we get leaves from Santa Ana winds and I prefer to use a blower to collect all the leaves)
5) Use some other ground cover (beach strawberry was recommended to me)

Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------

